# frank's diabetic ice cream



## sofistikate (May 29, 2011)

this is a favourite of mine. 

when i have some my blood sugar goes to 6.

and my carbs are still low.

it would be nice to have other flavours tho.


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Not something I have ever tried, to me its just a way of getting your money by adding diabetic to the label, i just go for regular walls ice cream and have it as a treat .


----------



## Blythespirit (May 29, 2011)

I steer well clear of anything with a 'diabetic' label. Icecream in general is a no no for me though. I struggled with it even before diagnosis so I just leave it alone except for the very ocassional treat. XXXXX


----------



## trophywench (May 30, 2011)

Cracks me up every week in tesco's, how did the ice cream become diabetic? is it T1. 1.5 or 2? how does Frank treat it, insulin, metformin, what?  what's its FBG? and its A1c? does it have to dip its pee for ketones?

Doesn't mention a thing on the label!


----------



## Blythespirit (May 30, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Cracks me up every week in tesco's, how did the ice cream become diabetic? is it T1. 1.5 or 2? how does Frank treat it, insulin, metformin, what?  what's its FBG? and its A1c? does it have to dip its pee for ketones?
> 
> Doesn't mention a thing on the label!



I absolutely love that! Got the giggles now.  XXXXX


----------



## Andy HB (May 30, 2011)

Now, if it was Diabetic Frank's Ice Cream, I might be interested! 

Welcome to the forum sofistikate.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 30, 2011)

sofistikate said:


> this is a favourite of mine.
> 
> when i have some my blood sugar goes to 6.
> 
> ...



Dear Kate,

Instead of just condeming it out of hand, like other posters, I decided to do a controlled test, using my blood glucose meter. I found that it hardly affected my blood sugar and it tasted OK.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## hotchop (May 30, 2011)

ewwww I didnt like it... I stick with normal ice cream.


----------



## Andy HB (May 30, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Kate,
> 
> Instead of just condeming it out of hand, like other posters, I decided to do a controlled test, using my blood glucose meter. I found that it hardly affected my blood sugar and it tasted OK.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



I think it's a natural reaction taking into account most 'diabetic' stuff is a complete rip off.

But well done for giving it a test. 

I decided to check the ingredients out .....

Skimmed Milk Powder, Vegetable Fat, Fructose, Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Emulsifier (E471), Stabilisers (E401, E339, E466), Flavouring, Natural Colours (Cucumin, Annatto) 

Could be worse, I suppose.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Cracks me up every week in tesco's, how did the ice cream become diabetic? is it T1. 1.5 or 2? how does Frank treat it, insulin, metformin, what?  what's its FBG? and its A1c? does it have to dip its pee for ketones?
> 
> Doesn't mention a thing on the label!



The thought had occurred to me too:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/chocolate-chickens-and-diabetic-eggs.html


----------



## SacredHeart (May 30, 2011)

I love Franks icecream, actually. It's the only 'diabetic' product I ever buy, and find it is pretty kind to levels. It is yummy, and I really like it. They also do a strawberry version, if you can find it.


----------



## AlisonM (May 30, 2011)

I must admit, I haven't tried it. I tend to avoid anything labelled 'diabetic' after a disastrous encounter with some Thornton's diabetic chocolates not long after diagnosis. I haven't had icecream since diagnosis either mind you, the weather up here doesn't exactly encourage the consumption of such treats, it's still far to cold. In fact it's a balmy 14 degrees C here today - positively tropical!


----------



## FM001 (May 30, 2011)

Difficult to find the carb content of frank's ice cream as I can't access the website, looking around on the google search one figure mentioned is 17.9g per 100ml, the brand we use which contains normal sugar and has 7.5g for each 100ml serving, the brand is called L.A Dinner and is very nice.  Often diabetic labelled food is overpriced and the artificial sweeteners ensure that toilet paper is at the top of your shopping list.


----------



## topcat123 (May 30, 2011)

depends on the body but be prepeared for the "run effects" i know i cant eat franks and other diabetics foods due to the lax effects on me ...but i know it works well for others.


----------



## SusieGriff (May 30, 2011)

Sacred Heart, 

I too love Franks Ice cream, tried it once and loved it, I use it on a weekly basis now, after this I don't like the sweetness of ordinary ice cream. Don't knock it until you've tried it, I say!!


----------



## ukjohn (May 31, 2011)

I  also eat Franks diabetic ice cream, have done since diagnosis, it has no effect on sugar levels and is a nice ice cream, it is no more expensive than normal brands.

People should not put a blanket ban on items marked DIABETIC  because someone told them its bad for you, otherwise you might start banning diabetic drugs that can help you.


----------



## sweetsatin (May 31, 2011)

I too love Franks Ice cream, it tastes like cornish ice cream to me and is kind to my levels 
Other ice creams are too sweet, could do with a minty one other than Vanilla.


----------



## SusieGriff (May 31, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> I too love Franks Ice cream, it tastes like cornish ice cream to me and is kind to my levels
> Other ice creams are too sweet, could do with a minty one other than Vanilla.



We should lobby Franks and get more flavours !! Mint & Strawberry for starters.   Oh and maybe chocolate!! mmmm


----------

